
Prefer Rust to C/C++ for new code. – Cliffle - ycombonator
http://cliffle.com/blog/prefer-rust/
======
lioeters
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21545374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21545374)
(3 months ago)

